# Not sure what tools to get for Christmas?



## natdobs (Feb 24, 2016)

It's a struggle to find presents for someone you love in a hobby you aren't familiar with, or maybe you are.

Whatever the case, don't freak out! I found a couple good recommendations in this article: http://www.bestwoodcarvingtools.com/christmas-woodcarving-gift-specials/

Happy Holidays everyone!


----------



## DirtyMike (Dec 6, 2015)

Clamps


----------



## ste6168 (Mar 12, 2015)

Did you…. write…. this article?


----------

